# Tele: Seafoam Green or Sunset Orange



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm having a Tele-style guitar built and am torn between 2 colours to go with cream binding and pickguard:

Sunset Orange (try and picture it as a solid colour, rather than the transparent)










and Seafoam Green










Appreciate your input!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Before seeing the photos I would have said Seafoam but that orange is really nice.

I vote orange!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

For re-sale, definitely the sunset orange. If you want to stand out from the crowd, the seafoam green.
Since I dare to be different, I'll say the seafoam green.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the orange one myself. Really stands out


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They're actually both nice.

I voted orange though.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

a vote for green (the guitar, not the party).


----------



## Dasher (Feb 3, 2011)

I've always been a fan of seafoam green. This is no exception. A vote for green!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's neck and neck!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seafoam please.But, yes, the orange is really nice as well.

I definitely like the perloid pick guard on both colours.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Leave the seafoam to the strat guys; Fiesta Orange all the way


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seafoam green all the way! Put thos amp knob on the seafom one and reove that perloid guard!!!


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! 

Not sure if it matters, but I forgot to tell you to picture a Bigsby on there


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

With that pickguard: orange for certain.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was kinda hoping that it would be tied so you'd have to go with Sunset Green or Seafoam Orange.

:rockon2:


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

voted orange...I really like the look of it...


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

orange for me and if it ws mine, i'd go either trans orange or orange sparkle


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

I've made a decision and am going with the orange, coming to a build thread near you...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't like the looks of the binding and the pickguard with the seafoam green, even though I like the colour itself.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seafoam green changes a little under stage lights, which I didn't know until this weekend. That makes me lean that way a little more.


----------

